# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  62 عــــــــاما على نكبة فلسطين

## هدوء عاصف

62 عاماً مرت على عذابات فلسطين والشعار واحد لا يتغير "سنعود يوماً" الى حيفا، يافا، عكا، صفد، بيسان... وسترجع القدس الى اهلها.







منذ 62 عاماً، تآمرت بريطانيا والمجتمع الدولي (الأمم المتحدة) لتسليم فلسطين الى حفنة من اليهود. وُضعت الخطة لانسحاب مفاجئ بحجة انهاء انتدابها للأراضي الفلسطينية وتسليم السلطة للأمم المتحدة لينقضَّ، في هذا الفراغ الحاصل، اليهود عليها وهم المجهّـزين والمتحضرين لهذا اليوم منذ اطلاق "وعد بلفور" عام 1917، فكانت المداهمات للأحياء العربية وارتكاب المجازر وتهجير وتشريد أكثر من 400 ألف مواطن فلسطيني.
بدأت العمليات الوحشية بسلسلة هجمات ارهابية في نيسان 1948، كان اهمها معركة القسطل ثم مجزرة دير ياسين، وهي قرية تبعد حوالي 6 كيلومترات عن القدس، حيث دخلتها العصابات اليهودية وجزرت بأهلها من نسوة وشيوخ واطفال فسقط في ذاك اليوم 254 شهيداً، فمجزرة قالوينا (14 شهيداً)، اللجون (13 شهيداً)، ناصر الدين (50 شهيداً)، طبرية (14 شهيداً)، حيفا (100 شهيد)، عين الزيتون (70 شهيداً)، صفد (70 شهيداً)، أبو شوشة (60 شهيداً)، مذبحة بيت دراس (260 شهيداً)، الطنطورة (200 شهيداً)، اللد (426 شهيداً)، الصفصاف (52 شهيداً)، الرملة، ام الشوف، المجدل، مجد الكروم، جمزو... 





وفي 14 أيار 1948، تم اعلان قيام الكيان الصهيوني ("اسرائيل")، واعترف هاري ترومان رئيس الولايات المتحدة آنذاك به، ليغدو في ساعات بعدها صاحب شرعية، وليهوده الحق باستباحة حرمة المقدسات واغتصاب الأرض، ومحاربة شعب هو من أعرق الشعوب في عقر داره، وليتوسع على حساب الدول المحيطة مشكلاً أعظم خطر عليها.

واليوم تمر الفاجعة ثقيلة، ونتساءل: كيف استطاع المحتل التفريق بيننا وايهامنا ان مصلحتنا ليست واحدة؟
كيف بات الحل السلمي هو سيد المطالب، وهل اتت بفائدة كل تلك المساومات التي قامت بها الدول العربية؟
على العكس، فالعدو هو من يرفض كل ما يقدمونه من خطط للسلام ومن مبادرات وخرائط للطرقات، وينتهك كل عرف واتفاق يومياً.





 والمفاجأة الكبرى هي طرح وزراء الخارجية العرب لمبادرة حل وضع اللاجئين الفلسطنيين على اساس التعويضات دون ان يكون للفلسطيني المهجر رأي في كل ما يدور، هذا دون نسيان الاقتتال الداخلي الفلسطيني الذي يعطي الفرصة للعدو بنهش الأرض وقضمها قطعة قطعة دون رحمة. ألم يستوقفهم المشهد ليعترفوا بالحقيقة بأن لا شيء لديهم، لا سلطة ولا سيادة ولا اقتصاد، وهم يقتتلون على اللاشيء ولا سبيل لاسترجاع حقوقهم وارضهم ودمهم المهدور الا بمقاومة الاحتلال موحدوين ليسيروا واثقين الى النصر؟!


ضمن هذا المشهد، يلفتك مشهد أطفال فلسطين يضربون المحتل بحجر، يساندهم اطفال المخيمات بحلم العودة الى فلسطين بلادهم، يرفعون الصوت جيلاً بعد جيل معلنين انهم لن يتخلوا عما هو حق لهم ولو طال الظلم، وسيغدون ابطال المستقبل ويعيدوا ما اغتصب.

----------


## بياض الثلج

سيبقى شعارنا واحدا فـ فلسطين لنا نحن 
سنعود لمن احببناها دون أن نراها 
عاشت فلسطين عاشت ...

يسلموا هدوء عاصف..

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
من قال بأنا يتعبنا الجرح .. 

من قال بأنا يوجعنا النزف .. 

ياجرح النكبه خيم في الطرقات .. 

وازرع خوفك فينا كي تعرفنا أكثر .. 

كي تعرف أنا إن شد الخطب علينا ... 

نغدو أجمل .. 

نصبح أكبر ... 

خيم ياموت علينا فلنحن رجالك .. 

إن تحلو الشمس بأعيننا ... 

يبقى نور إرادتنا حيـا لا يقهر ......


[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

مجازر نكبة فلسطين المخفي اعظم







مخيم الفوار للاجئين جنوب الخليل



مجزرة تلو الأخرى ارتكبتها العصابات الصهيونية عام 1948... الآلاف من الأطفال والنساء والشيوخ هم الضحية، فيما ظل الكثير من تفاصيل هذه المذابح في طي الكتمان، ولم يكشف عن بعضها حتى الآن.


ويقول مراسل "إسلام أون لاين.نت" في قطاع غزة: تكاد تكون مجزرة قرية دير ياسين التي ارتكبتها العصابات الصهيونية يوم 10-5-1948 الوحيدة التي حظيت بالتغطية الإعلامية المناسبة، واكتسبت شهرة على الصعيد العالمي، وكشفت فظاعة وجرائم العصابات الصهيونية التي تكون منها الجيش الإسرائيلي فيما بعد.



وحرصت الرواية الإسرائيلية الرسمية والشعبية على نفى هذه المذابح، والقول بأن الفلسطينيين هاجروا بمحض إرادتهم، مدعيتان أن الحكومات العربية طلبت من الفلسطينيين إخلاء هذه القرى والمدن الفلسطينية التي هجروا منها لفتح المجال للجيوش العربية للقضاء على إسرائيل.



برنامج تهجير واعٍ



وحاولت إسرائيل السعي دائما لرسم صورة إيجابية للمستوطنين اليهود الأوائل الذين أقاموا التجمعات السكانية اليهودية، واستولوا على المدن الفلسطينية. إلا أن عددا من المؤرخين الإسرائيليين الذين حملوا اسم "المؤرخين الجدد" كشفوا الكثير من هذه المذابح.



وقام "المؤرخون الجدد " بتقديم روايات تاريخية تخالف الروايات السائدة في الوسط الإسرائيلي الرسمي والشعبي، وتحدوا كثيرا من الأساطير التي بنيت عليها المخيلة الإسرائيلية تجاه عدد من القضايا الأساسية سواء أكانت قبل تأسيس الدولة اليهودية أو بعدها.



وانصبت بحوث المؤرخين الإسرائيليين الجدد على إثبات أن المنظمات العسكرية الصهيونية -التي شكلت الجيش الإسرائيلي قبيل الحرب- انخرطت في برنامج تهجير واعٍ للفلسطينيين يستهدف طردهم من أراضيهم، انسجاماً مع الفكرة الصهيونية الأساسية حول "الترانسفير" بضرورة إخلاء الأرض للمهاجرين اليهود وعدم إمكانية وجود شعبين في البقعة ذاتها.



ومن بين المؤرخين الإسرائيليين الجدد آفي شلبم، وإيلان بابي، وزئيف ستيرنهلظ، وتوم سيغيف وبيني موريس، وسيمحا فالبا. حيث قاموا بإصدار عدد من الكتب والأبحاث؛ منها: الجدار الحديدي، وأسطورة الماساد، والآثاريون الجدد، واليهودية وتاريخها، ومخطوطات البحر الميت، وموسى والتوحيد، ويهود يكرهون أنفسهم.



المجازر وحدها الشاهد





هل من أمل للعودة إلى المنازل التي دمرها الاحتلال؟



ولم يكن هناك من شاهد يروي قصة كل هذه المجاز غير التاريخ الذي وثق عددا منها، والتي ارتكبتها العصابات الصهيونية عامي 1948 و 1947، ومن هذه المجازر:


- مجزرة بلدة الشيخ ووقعت يوم 31-12-1947حينما اقتحمت عصابات الهاجاناه (عصابات من اليهود البدو) الصهيونية القرية (التي يطلق عليها الآن اسم تل غنان) وقتل فيها نحو 600 شهيد، وجدت جثث غالبيتهم داخل منازل القرية.



- مجزرة قرية الخصاص قضاء صفد وارتكبت يوم 19-9-1947 وقتل خلالها عشرة فلسطينيين على يد عصابات الهاجاناة.



- مجزرة باب العامود بالقدس، ووقعت يوم 29-12-1947، وقتل فيها 14 عربيا، وأصيب 27 آخرون، على يد عصابات الأرغون الإسرائيلية.



- مجزرة دير ياسين قضاء القدس وارتكبت يوم 10-5-1948 حيث داهمت عصابات شتيرن والأرغون والهاجاناه الصهيونية الساعة الثانية فجرا قرية دير ياسين، وشرعت بقتل كل من وقع في مرمى أسلحتهم. ومن ثم تم إلقاء القنابل داخل المنازل لتدميرها على من فيها، وبلغ عدد المدنين الذين قتلوا فيها 360 شهيدا معظمهم من الشيوخ والنساء والأطفال ودمرت القرية ولم يبق منها سوى الأطلال .



- مجزرة قرية سعسع الواقعة في الجليل ووقعت بتاريخ 15-2-1948 وهوجمت منتصف الليل وقامت العصابات بنسف 20 منزلا على المواطنين العزل الذين احتموا فيها من هذا البطش والعدوان، مما أدى إلى استشهاد أكثر من 100 منهم .



- مجزرة قرية أبو كبير ونفذت يوم 31-3-1948، وارتكبها أفراد الهجاناة حيث لاحقوا المواطنين العزل أثناء محاولتهم الفرار من بيوتهم طلبا للنجاة وقد قتل معظم من في القرية.



- مجزرة قرية أبو شوشة قضاء القدس وارتكبت يوم 14-5-1948، وراح ضحيتها 50 شهيدا من النساء والرجال والشيوخ والأطفال ضربت رؤوس العديد منهم بالهراوات، وقد أطلق جنود "لواء جفعاتي" الصهيونية الذي نفذ المذبحة النار على كل شيء متحرك دون تمييز وحتى الحيوانات لم تسلم من المجزرة.



- مجزرة مدينة اللد وارتكبت يوم 11-7-1948 ونفذتها وحدة كوماندوز بقيادة "موشيه ديان"، حيث اقتحمت مدينة اللد وقت المساء تحت وابل من القذائف المدفعية، وقد احتمى المواطنون من الهجوم في مسجد دهمش، وقتل في الهجوم 176 فلسطينيا حاولوا الاحتماء فيه، مما رفع ضحايا المذبحة الصهيونية إلى 426 شهيدا.



ولم يتم الاكتفاء بذلك بل بعد توقف عمليات القتل أقتيد المدنيون إلى ملعب المدينة حيث تم اعتقال الشباب، وأعطي الأهالي مهلة نصف ساعة فقط لمغادرة المدينة سيرا على الأقدام دون ماء أو طعام، مما تسبب في وفاة الكثير من النساء والأطفال والشيوخ.





اللاجئون حلم الطفولة أصبح ركاما



مجزرة قرية الدوايمة وارتكبت يوم 29-10-1948 والناس غافلون بعد أداء صلاة الجمعة ومنهمكون في أسواقهم وأشغالهم وحقولهم، وقام الجنود بقتل المئات من الشيوخ والشباب، وحطموا رؤوس الأطفال أمام أمهاتهم قبل أن يقتلوا الأمهات، واغتصبت الكثير من النساء. واعترف أحد قادة حزب المابام الصهيوني (إسرائيل جاليلي) أنه شاهد "مناظر مروعة من قتل الأسرى، واغتصاب النساء، وغير ذلك من أفعال شائنة، خلال هذه المذبحة".


- مجزرة قرية عيلينون وارتكبت يوم 30-10-1948 حينما هاجمت القوات الإسرائيلية القرية وأمرت الأهالي بالتجمع في ميدان القرية قبل إطلاق النيران عليهم عشوائيا من الجهات الأربع مما أدى إلى مقتلهم جميعا.



- مجزرة البعنة ودير الأسد ونفذت يوم 31-10-1948 وقامت العصابات الصهيونية بتجميع سكان القريتين عبر مكبرات الصوت في السهل الفاصل بين القريتين بحراسة من الجنود الإسرائيليين، وتم قتل مجموعة من الشبان بطريقة وصفها أحد مراقبي الأمم المتحدة بأنها "قتل وحشي، جرى دون استفزاز أو إشارة غضب من الناس".



- مجزرة قرية الطنطورة جنوب حيفا وحدثت يوم 23-5-1948، وقد شرد الصهاينة سكان القرية، ودمروها عام 1948.



حفروا قبورهم بأيديهم



من جانبه كشف المؤرخ الإسرائيلي "أمير غيلات" في بحث حديث قدمه لجامعة حيفا أن القوات الصهيونية قتلت 200 فلسطيني أعزل ودفنوا في قبور جماعية أرغموا على حفرها بأيديهم.



- مجزرة مدينة بئر السبع ووقعت يوم 21-10-1948، وقامت مجموعة تسمى بـ"البالماخ" بصلب عدد من سكان المدينة بعد أسرهم، على أحد الجدران وأطلقت النار عليهم فقتلت 12 منهم.



- مجزرة يافا وقعت يوم4-1-1948 حيث قتلت عصابات الأرغون 30 عربيا، وجرحت 98 آخرين.



- مجزرة فندق سميراميس وارتكبت بتاريخ 16-1-1948 حينما فجر صهاينة قنبلة في شارع صلاح الدين في حيفا، فقتلوا 31 عربيا من رجال ونساء وأطفال، وأصابوا 31 آخرين.



- مجزرة الحسينية ووقعت يوم13-3-1948 في قرية الحسينية في الجليل، حيث تم تفجير قنابل تسببت بمقتل 30 عربيا.



- مجزرة قرية ناصر الدين قضاء طبريا ووقعت يوم14-4-1948 حيث قتلت عصابات الهاجاناه، 50 فلسطينيا من أصل 90 هم سكان القرية .

- مجزرة اللجون قضاء جنين ووقعت يوم 13-4-1948 ونفذتها عصابات الهاجاناة وتسببت في مقتل 13 مدنيا

----------


## عاشق الحصن

تمر الذكرى تلو و الذكرى وكل ايامنا اصبحت ذكرى مؤلمة

ولكن رغم ما حصل وكل ما حصل لن ولن نساوم ولن نركع 

سنواصل المسيرة التي نظمها الشهداء ومضى عليها الاسرى والجرحى 

لنحافظ على خط العودة وعلى نقاطه الحمراء 

حق يأبى النسيان والعودة حق كالشمس

ربي يا من اعليت بقدرتك هذه المسار ارحم من تحتها 

وارجع الحق لاهله واعد المنكوبين الى ديارهم اللهم امين 


مشكووور اخي هدوء على الطرح المميز والجذاب واسأل الله ان يثبتك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


وتقبل مروري بكل ود

----------


## هدوء عاصف

الى متى .. الى متى


سنظل نفول أسرائيل 


لا ليست أسرائيل بل هي فلسطين المحتلة


لا بل فلسطين الحرة 



وكما قال الشاعر :

لاتأسف على غدر الزمان لطالما رقصة على جثث الاسود كلاب لا تحسبنها برقصها تعلوا على اسيادها تبقا الاسود اسود والكلاب كلاب


النكبــــــــــــــــــة


كلمه ارتبطت في التاريخ الفلسطيني 
في الماساه الفلسطيني 
فلسطين تعاني العام ال 62 من النكبه 
61 عاما من الصمت العالمي
61 عاما من الذل المتواصل 
61 عاما من التخاذل العربي و العالمي
61 عاما من فقدان الارض
61 عاما بلا وطــن
61 عاما و نحن نقاوم 
61 عاما والوطن يعيش فينا

----------


## دليلة

حبى ابدا لن يموت **** مهما طال غدر اليهود



فلسطين ارضى وعرضى **** ودمى ليها ارخص ما يكون



كل يوم بحلم بسيف ****يطهر ارض الرسل



كل يوم بحلم يأقصى ****بدمى يوقف سيل دموعك



مهما طال غدر اليهود **** العلوة فى سقوط



كل شجرة يوم هتنطق ****قوم يمسلم طهر الاقصى الشريف



بحلم ياربى يوم اعيش **** حر فى ظل الاقصى الشريف



يايهودى مهما تغدر **** مهما طال الظلم منك



قلبى مملوء بالجهاد ****سيفى جاهز للقتال

----------


## العالي عالي

*عاشت فلسطين

يسلمو هدوء*

----------


## prince love

حبى ابدا لن يموت **** مهما طال غدر اليهود

فلسطين ارضى وعرضى **** ودمى ليها ارخص ما يكون

كل يوم بحلم بسيف ****يطهر ارض الرسل

كل يوم بحلم يأقصى ****بدمى يوقف سيل دموعك

مهما طال غدر اليهود **** العلوة فى سقوط

كل شجرة يوم هتنطق ****قوم يمسلم طهر الاقصى الشريف

بحلم ياربى يوم اعيش **** حر فى ظل الاقصى الشريف

يايهودى مهما تغدر **** مهما طال الظلم منك

قلبى مملوء بالجهاد ****سيفى جاهز للقتال


شكرا على كل هذا الكلام؟؟؟

----------

